# Internet Adventure Club



## generique (May 26, 2015)

I'm creating a youtube based travel series. We're calling it Internet Adventure Club. I thought it sounded cool.

I'm road tripping across the US with a filmmaker friend. We're not very creative people, so instead of coming up with places to go and things to see on this road trip, we decided we'd let the internet choose for us. Anyone can send us a "mission" to do on our website. A mission can be pretty much anything-- it could helping you with housework, or going river rafting, or even something simple like teaching us about your hobby.

We'll be making daily youtube videos for the duration of the trip, and I'll be documenting the making of these videos with snapchat stories (I'm a shameless addict: danielthepirate).

We'll be couchsurfing as much as possible on the trip to save cash, so if we can crash on your floor/couch/abandoned shack down the road, let us know on the website.


----------



## Tude (May 26, 2015)

Interesting project. You should check out our urban exploration here as well - some people have been through some pretty cool places.


----------



## juliesunshine (May 26, 2015)

This is real cool. Someone did something similar using Reddit a little while back. 
I'll hit up your website! Hopefully you guys will be swingin on through Upstate NY.


----------



## generique (May 26, 2015)

@juliesunshine hahah, I could be mistaken but I'm pretty sure that was me!


----------



## juliesunshine (May 26, 2015)

@generique oh I feel silly now [emoji85] 
Awesome journey though, man! This summer is going to be epic


----------



## generique (May 30, 2015)

I'll be snapchatting the whole thing, if anyone wants to come vicariously: danielthepirate

If anyone wants a ride (or anything!) and we're nearby, let me know


----------

